# ترحيل كل الاقباط من السعودية منعا لبناء كنائس



## MIKEL MIK (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*ترحيل كل الاقباط من السعودية منعا لبناء كنائس 

قالت مصادر مطلعة ان السعودية تدرس اتخاذ قرار بترحيل كل العاملين الاقباط المتواجدين على اراضيها سواء كانوا عرب او أجانب بعد مطالبة بابا الفاتيكان ببناء أول كنيسة فى السعودية وهو الامر الذى ترفضه السعودية لمخالفته للنصوص الشرعية القطعية بشأن عدم بناء الكنائس والمعابد فى جزيرة العرب.

واشارت المصادر الى ان مطلب بابا الفاتيكان قد فتح الباب على مصراعيه امام البابا شنوده الثالث بابا الاسكندرية وبطريك الكرازة المرقسية الى التفكير فى التقدم بطلب الى المسئولين السعودييين لانشاء كنيسة لخدمة الاقباط العاملين فى المملكة والبالغ عددهم اكثر من سبعة الاف عامل بعدما تلقت الكنيسة عشرات الطلبات من الاقباط بالسعودية لانشاء مكان للعبادة لهم .

وكان مصدر كنسي فى مصر قال أن الأقباط بالسعودية لديهم مشاكل روحية بسبب عدم وجود كنائس للعبادة على حد قوله.

ووفقا لمصادر فان القرار السعودي سيصدر فى غضون أسابيع لمنع حرب بناء الكنائس فى المملكة ، ومنع اى محاولة لتشويه صورة السعودية أمام الراى العالمي بدعوى ان منع بناء الكنائس هو تضييق على حرية الاعتقاد وهو من الحريات الشخصية التى تكفلها المواثيق الدولية .

وبحسب المصادر فان عمليات حصر تجرى حاليا للعاملين الاقباط فى شتى ربوع المملكة لاتخاذ قرار باحلال عمالة سعودية لشغل وظائفهم ، وهو ما يدخل فى اطار منظومة السعودة التى بدأتها المملكة منذ وقت بعيد .

وكان بابا الفاتيكان قد جدد طلبه ببناء أول كنيسة فى السعودية، إلا أن الفقهاء والعلماء السعوديين رفضوا ذلك، باعتباره مخالفًا للنصوص الشرعية .
​​*


----------



## 200madona (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*وبالتالى حزب التخلف هيرفض يبنى الكنايس علشان 

السعوديون ميعرفوش الدين الصحيص وهو الدين المسيحى 

ويخليهم عايشين فى القهر والتخلف​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا مادونا ع مرورك


وربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## Rosetta (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*هو الخوف بيعمل بلاوي !! 
السعودية خايفة من الكنائس .. خوفا من انتشار المسيحية !! 

شكرااااااااا مايكل على الخبر ​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*لا طبعا يامدام روز .. هو فى حد يقدر يبنى مسجد داخل دولة الفاتيكان اللى هى داخل دولة روما.*
*السعوديه رمز للاسلام نظرا لوجود اماكن مقدسه فيها فقط .. بعدين مالكنايس ماليه مصر ماشفتش **يعنى الانتشار اللى بتقولى عليه دا !! *
*ومتقوليش خوف ربنا يخليكى ماشفتش حد هنا بياخدوه **الجامع علشان *
*يتوبوه لما يتنصر .. وفى مسلمين اتنصروا ماحدش عملهم حاجه .. *
*حتى البهائيين **طلعوا فى التليفزيون .. و اتكلموا بادب .. ماشتموش و لا *
*اهانوا فمحدش اتعرضلهم قولى حاجة نصدقها.*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Rosetta (6 سبتمبر 2010)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *لا طبعا يامدام روز .. هو فى حد يقدر يبنى مسجد داخل دولة الفاتيكان اللى هى داخل دولة روما.*
> *السعوديه رمز للاسلام نظرا لوجود اماكن مقدسه فيها فقط .. بعدين مالكنايس ماليه مصر ماشفتش **يعنى الانتشار اللى بتقولى عليه دا !! *
> *ومتقوليش خوف ربنا يخليكى ماشفتش حد هنا بياخدوه **الجامع علشان *
> *يتوبوه لما يتنصر .. وفى مسلمين اتنصروا ماحدش عملهم حاجه .. *
> ...



*مكة هي مكانهم المقدس ليس السعودية كلها !! 
علما بان السعودية فيها اجانب و مسيحيين كثر بحكم العمل فيها 

و من ثم ما قلته انا اعلاه رأيي و انت حر تصدق او ما تصدق !! 
يبقى رأيي و لا احد له سلطة ان يغيره فالرأي حرية شخصية 
​*


----------



## besm alslib (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بصراحه الخبر حلو طبعا مش بقصد التهجير القبطي او المسيحي من السعوديه*

*انما كسر طوق الحصار الديني اللي وصل لدرجة منع دخول اي كتاب مقدس للسعوديه*

*ومحاربة اي مسيحي يحاول يتكلم عن دينه*

*واعتقد ان هالاجراء وطلب بابا الفاتيكان هيكون اول خطوه *

*لتحويل السعوديه لبلد تحترم الاديان والعقائد الاخرى*


*اشكرك عزيزي على الخبر *
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا علي مروركم كلكم


وربنا يباركم​*


----------



## tasoni queena (6 سبتمبر 2010)

> *لا طبعا يامدام روز .. هو فى حد يقدر يبنى مسجد داخل دولة الفاتيكان اللى هى داخل دولة روما.*




الاخ عايش فى الغيبوبة

فى مساجد موجودة على ارض الفاتيكان

احنا بنطالب السعودية بالعدل وبناء كنيسة على ارضها زى الفاتيكان​​​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (6 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> الاخ عايش فى الغيبوبة​
> 
> فى مساجد موجودة على ارض الفاتيكان​
> 
> احنا بنطالب السعودية بالعدل وبناء كنيسة على ارضها زى الفاتيكان​


 *فعلا ممكن اكون فى غيبوبه .. ياريت تبعتيلى صورة المسجد او حتى *
*رابط للمسجد جوه الفاتيكان مش روما و مش ايطاليا و بعتذر لانى مكنتش اعرف*
*وفى الحالة دى يبقى انا معاكى فى بناء كنائس فى السعوديه مفيش مشاكل*
*ربنا معاك*​


----------



## 200madona (6 سبتمبر 2010)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *فعلا ممكن اكون فى غيبوبه .. ياريت تبعتيلى صورة المسجد او حتى *
> *رابط للمسجد جوه الفاتيكان مش روما و مش ايطاليا و بعتذر لانى مكنتش اعرف*
> *وفى الحالة دى يبقى انا معاكى فى بناء كنائس فى السعوديه مفيش مشاكل*
> *ربنا معاك*​


*
بس فى الفاتيكان مفيش تعصب اعمى زى الى فى السعودية
وممكن يكون فى مسلمين بس الدولة مفكرتش تطردهم زى السعودية عايزة طرد
المسيحيين بدون زنب غير انهم مسيحيين​*


----------



## Bent Christ (6 سبتمبر 2010)

_بينفزوا وصايا رسولهم الكريم 
وبيقولوا لا اكراه فى الدين ​_


----------



## ياسر رشدى (6 سبتمبر 2010)

200madona قال:


> *بس فى الفاتيكان مفيش تعصب اعمى زى الى فى السعودية*
> *وممكن يكون فى مسلمين بس الدولة مفكرتش تطردهم زى السعودية عايزة طرد*
> 
> *المسيحيين بدون زنب غير انهم مسيحيين*​


 *اذا كانت طردت المصريين المسلمين ( السعوده ) دا غير موضوع الكفيل اللى غايظنى*
*و انت زعلان قوى على المصريين المسيحيين !!!  *
*بص الدين مالوش علاقة بالاشخاص و سياسة الدولة .. زى اى مشكله تحصل هنا فى مصر*
*يقولك شوف الاضطهاد .. طب افتح الجرنان كل يوم هتلاقى 5 او 6 جرائم قتل مسلمين*
*مع مسلمين .. يبقى احنا بنضطهد بعضنا .. !!*


----------



## zama (6 سبتمبر 2010)

الحقيقة طلب بناء الكنيسة بالسعودية ليس منطقياً أصلاً من الجانب المسيحى ..

*عادة لما بطلب طلب من شخص بشوف صفة العطاء والسماحة متأصلة فيه ؟؟*

لأن بكل صراحة الحرية التى يتزعمها الأخوة المسلمين ليست مكتملة الأركااااااااااان (( إن لم تكن معدومة )) ..

شوف فى مصر الكنيسة بتعد أد أييييييييه عباااااااال ما تاخد التراخيص اللازمة من الجهات الأمنية 

مقارنة بتراخيص المساجد ..

فى الأخر بتحرجوهم أدام العالم كله بطلب زى دا (( بتكشفوهم علنى كمان )) ..

خد عندك بئا ترحيل كل العمالة المسيحيين = بطالة و كساد هتزيد شويتين ..

أبونا زكريا بطرس كان بيتكلم عن مساوئ الإسلام نظرياً (( بطلبكوا دا بتكشفوهم عملياً )) ..

==

لازمتها أيه الشكليات دى (( الكنيسة )) ؟؟

الكنيسة فى قلبنا بأعمالنا الصالحة التى تمجد الرب ألهنا ..

عموماً (( لا تبكى ع اللبن المسكوب )) ..

أشكرك ..


----------



## 200madona (6 سبتمبر 2010)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *اذا كانت طردت المصريين المسلمين ( السعوده ) دا غير موضوع الكفيل اللى غايظنى*
> *و انت زعلان قوى على المصريين المسيحيين !!!  *
> *بص الدين مالوش علاقة بالاشخاص و سياسة الدولة .. زى اى مشكله تحصل هنا فى مصر*
> *يقولك شوف الاضطهاد .. طب افتح الجرنان كل يوم هتلاقى 5 او 6 جرائم قتل مسلمين*
> *مع مسلمين .. يبقى احنا بنضطهد بعضنا .. !!*



*اولا احب اعرفك ان سياسة الدولة السعودية اساسها الدين وجرائم القتل الى انت بتقول 

بين المسلمين مع بعض يبقى  اضهاد طسب مذكرتش جرائم القتل الى بيت المسلميت والاقباط 

زى البلاغ المقدم من ظابط امن الدولة ضد ابن كريازى​*


----------



## BITAR (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*
*جديده*
*ربنا يخلى ليهم عقلهم*​


----------



## nonaa (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بناء الكنائس عامل مشكله 
من زمان فى كل مكان مش السعوديه بس​*


----------



## العراقيه (6 سبتمبر 2010)

من غير تعليق الامور واضحه  اوي مثل الشمس

شكرا على الخبر​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا ع مروركم


وربنا يهديهم​*


----------



## tasoni queena (10 سبتمبر 2010)

> *فعلا ممكن اكون فى غيبوبه .. ياريت تبعتيلى صورة المسجد او حتى
> رابط للمسجد جوه الفاتيكان مش روما و مش ايطاليا و بعتذر لانى مكنتش اعرف
> وفى الحالة دى يبقى انا معاكى فى بناء كنائس فى السعوديه مفيش مشاكل
> *
> *ربنا معاك*​




اتفضل ادى لينك البحث للصور

http://www.google.com.eg/images?hl=ar&q=%D8%B5%D9%88%D8%B1%20%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B3%D8%A7%D8%AC%D8%AF%20%D9%81%D9%89%20%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%81%D8%A7%D8%AA%D9%8A%D9%83%D8%A7%D9%86&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&tab=wi

وادى الصور معلش معرفتش اكبرها

















احب اسمع رايك​​​


----------



## 200madona (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*على فكرة ياتاسونى هايطلعو ويقولوا الصور دى متفبركة​*


----------



## govany shenoda (10 سبتمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
حلوه موضوع متفبركه ديه

السعودية كبلد يعمل بلا ملايين المسيحين الذين يحتاجون لمامارسة شعائرهم الى مكان يجمعهم ويمارسون فيه بكل حرية عقيدتهم وهذا من ابسط حقوق الانسان وهى ممارسة شعائره بحريه 

ولكن الفاتيكان لا يتجاوز مساحته ال 2 كيلو متر ولا يسكنه مسلمون بل كلهم رجال الدين المسيحى الكاثوليك فاين يوجد مسلمون يحتاجون لمساجد لممارسة سعائرهم فيه ؟؟ 

والاهم انه بالفعلللللللللل يوجد مسجد صغير فى الفاتيكان فماذا يريدون اكثر من هذا 

صحيح عينهم فارغة
ماهما بيخافو من بناء اي كنيسه في العالم 
بيحسو ان الحقيقه هتبان والناس تعرف ان الدين الاسلامي
مجرد وحم وخدعه بيقدرو يغسلو بها الناي الي معندهمش عقول​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا ع مروركم اخواتي

وربنا يهديهم​*


----------



## ياسر رشدى (17 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> اتفضل ادى لينك البحث للصور​
> 
> http://www.google.com.eg/images?hl=ar&q=%d8%b5%d9%88%d8%b1%20%d8%a7%d9%84%d9%85%d8%b3%d8%a7%d8%ac%d8%af%20%d9%81%d9%89%20%d8%a7%d9%84%d9%81%d8%a7%d8%aa%d9%8a%d9%83%d8%a7%d9%86&um=1&ie=utf-8&source=og&sa=n&tab=wi​
> وادى الصور معلش معرفتش اكبرها​
> ...


 *انتى جايبالى صور المسجد الاقصى .. هما نقلوه فى الفاتيكان و لا ايه !!*


----------



## alpha&omega (17 سبتمبر 2010)

الفاتيكان دولة صغيرة جدا دولة خاصة لخدمة المؤمنيين المسيحيين فيها بابا الفاتيكان و الكرادلة اي معظم سكانها من الاكليروس و الحرس السويسري 

تبلغ مساحة الفاتيكان 0.44 كم مربع وعدد سكانها ما يقارب 800 نسمة فقط وتعتبر بالتالي أصغر دولة في العالم من حيث عدد السكان أيضًا

لا يوجد بها مسلمون فلمن يبنى المسجد ؟؟؟!!!!


As of 31 December 2005, there were, apart from the Pope himself, 557 people with Vatican citizenship, while there were 246 residents in the state who did not have its citizenship.

Of the 557, 74% were clergy:
58 cardinals, resident in Rome, mostly outside the Vatican;
293 clergy, members of the Holy See's diplomatic missions, resident in other countries, and forming well over half the total of the citizens;
62 other clergy, working but not necessarily living in the Vatican.

The 101 members of the Papal Swiss Guard constituted 18% of the total, and there were only 43 other lay persons with Vatican citizenship.


----------



## SALVATION (17 سبتمبر 2010)

_انا مش فاهم الناس ديه مالها_
_ثم اللى بيقارن ببناء مسجد داخل الفاتيكان ليه هو احنا طلبنا نبنى كنيسة فى مكة؟_
_ولا هو ضحك على الدقون اعتقد الكلام واضح وبناء الكنيسة فى السعودية كما يوجد مساجد فى كل الدول المسيحية _
_شكراا للخبر_​


----------



## دارتنيان (17 سبتمبر 2010)

Grrrrrrrr المسيحين يحق لهم بناء كنيسه لكن خارجه مكه لأنها مكان مقدس عند مسلمين مثل الفاتيكان عندنا و لو أني مش كاثوليك ... علي عموم كل دين له مكان مقدس يحظر دخول بناء لدين اخر فيه مثل ما ذكرت و مثل المدينه المحرمه في الصين و مدينة الكهنة الهندوس و غيرهم . رجاء اتركو التعصب الأعمي لن يفيد .


----------



## النهيسى (17 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا للخبر والمجهود

الرب يبارككم


----------



## alpha&omega (17 سبتمبر 2010)

عدد المسلميين في ايطاليا يقدر بين 800000 و 1.5 مليون
فقط 50000 لديهم الجنسية الايطالية

صورة لمسجد في روما 







من الويكي بيديا اعداد الاجانب في السعودية كما يلي :

The country’s total land area is about 756,981 square miles (1,960,572 km2 and before the recent land transfer to Yemen), and its population is approximately 27 million, of which an estimated 8 million are foreign workers. The foreign population includes approximately 1.5 million Indians, 1.2 million Filipinos, 1.1 million Pakistanis, 1 million Bangladeshis, 600,000 Indonesians, 400,000 Sri Lankans, 350,000 Nepalese, 250,000 Palestinians, 150,000 Lebanese, 100,000 Eritreans, 43,216 Moroccans, and 30,000 Americans[3] Comprehensive statistics for the denominations of foreigners are not available, but they include Muslims from the various branches and schools of Islam, Christians, Hindus, Buddhists, Jews, Sikhs and others.
و كمثال بسيط :
[1] For example, the Embassy of the Philippines reports that over 90 percent of the Filipino community is Christian.

الا يحق لهم ان يحظوا بدار للعبادة بعد الخدمات التي قدموها للسعودية و معظمهم باجور منخفضة (الايدي العاملة الرخيصة)


----------



## besm alslib (17 سبتمبر 2010)

alpha&omega قال:


> الا يحق لهم ان يحظوا بدار للعبادة بعد الخدمات التي قدموها للسعودية و معظمهم باجور منخفضة (الايدي العاملة الرخيصة)




*اااااااه والناس اللي بتشتغل بالسعوديه من المسيحيين من كل الدول العربيه *

*ما الها الحق برغم تعبها وجهدها انها تحظى بمكان للعباده تمارس عباداتها فيه ؟*

*ولا كل شي عند المسلمين بمكيالين ؟*
​ 
*لك حتى الكتاب المقدس ما بيسمحولهم يدخلو عالسعوديه ! ؟ بجد مسخره *

*بس ما بنلومهم لان عارفين ان كل هاد سببه خوفهم من كلمة الحق وانتشار المسيحيه *​


----------



## Profvip (18 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
- بالنسبه للصور اللى حضرتك عرضتها فانت عملت سيرش عن ( مساجد فى الفاتيكان ) و جبت الصور كوبى بيست لكن لو دخلت على الصفحات حتلاقى تعليقات مختلفه موضوع فيه الكلمات مساجد و الفاتكيان فبيجى فى نتيجه السيرش عادى 

-بالنسبه لرأيى الشخصى : الدين الاسلامى يأمر بانه طالما فيه علاقات ود بيننا و بين اهل الكتاب ( المسيحين مثلا ) يبقى بالتالى يمارسوا عقائدهم بحريه كامله ( من اذى كتابيا فقد اذنى ) 
لو فعلا فيه حاجه للمسيحين فى السعوديه انهم يمارسوا شعائرهم و عبادتهم وجهه نظرى انه مفيش ما يمنع من اقامه الكنيسه لكن طبعا بعيدا عن الاماكن المقدسه مثل مكه المكرمه و المدينه المنوره 

بالتوفيق


----------



## tasoni queena (18 سبتمبر 2010)

> *انتى جايبالى صور المسجد الاقصى .. هما نقلوه فى الفاتيكان و لا ايه !! *




*معاك حق الصورة الاخيرة فعلا حطيطها غلط وهى للمسجد الاقصى*​ 
*ولكن ايه رايك فى ال3 صور اللى قبليها واللينك اللى فيه باقى الصور*
​*والصور اللى جابوها باقى الاعضاء*​​​​​


----------



## MATTEW (18 سبتمبر 2010)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *لا طبعا يامدام روز .. هو فى حد يقدر يبنى مسجد داخل دولة الفاتيكان اللى هى داخل دولة روما.*
> *السعوديه رمز للاسلام نظرا لوجود اماكن مقدسه فيها فقط .. بعدين مالكنايس ماليه مصر ماشفتش **يعنى الانتشار اللى بتقولى عليه دا !! *
> *ومتقوليش خوف ربنا يخليكى ماشفتش حد هنا بياخدوه **الجامع علشان *
> *يتوبوه لما يتنصر .. وفى مسلمين اتنصروا ماحدش عملهم حاجه .. *
> ...



*يظهر انك بتتفرج علي كارتون كتير 

اولا مفيش مسلمين بيروحوا الفاتيكان و حتي لو راحوا هتلاقيهم عاملين مسجد ده اولا 

ثانيا السعوديه مش كلها اماكن مقدسه حضرتك ممكن يتبني كنيسه في اي حته منها 

ثالثا مصر لو حضرتك راجعت التاريخ قبطيهههههههههههههههههههه و مسيحيه قبل الأسلام 

لذا من حقنا نبني كنايس براحتنا لكن هل تري هذا بالطبع لأ 

بعد تطليع الروح و الجسد و الحكومه الغبيه بيتاخد التصريح و كأننا هنعمل مشروع نووي 

لكن طبعا السعوديه مش بتعمل كده من نفسها ده تطبيق للشريعه الحقيقيه 

اللي لو اتبطقت في مصر يبقي سلام يا مصر 
*


----------



## MATTEW (18 سبتمبر 2010)

profvip قال:


> السلام عليكم
> - بالنسبه للصور اللى حضرتك عرضتها فانت عملت سيرش عن ( مساجد فى الفاتيكان ) و جبت الصور كوبى بيست لكن لو دخلت على الصفحات حتلاقى تعليقات مختلفه موضوع فيه الكلمات مساجد و الفاتكيان فبيجى فى نتيجه السيرش عادى
> 
> -بالنسبه لرأيى الشخصى : الدين الاسلامى يأمر بانه طالما فيه علاقات ود بيننا و بين اهل الكتاب ( المسيحين مثلا ) يبقى بالتالى يمارسوا عقائدهم بحريه كامله ( من اذى كتابيا فقد اذنى )
> ...


*
يا جماععععععععععه بلاش احاديث ضعيفه ملهاش لزمه الأثبات وجهه النظر 

و الأيات المنسوخه وغيره 

لا يوجد ما يدعوا احترام مقدسات الغير مثل العصمه العمريه و ما فعل في مصر بسببها 

لا تدعي ما لم يحدث 

الارض ارضنا و الغرب جايين يطردونا *


----------



## MATTEW (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*يا جماعه بلاش تفكير في الموضوع ده اصلا الأن بناء كنيسه في السعوديه

 الكنيسه مش هتبقي مؤمن عليها نهائيا و معرضه الأي عمليات ارهابيه

بالأضافه ان الشريعه الأسلاميه تنص علي عدم بناء كنايس 

الموضوع مش سهل و هتبقي مشكله كبيره  
*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا ع مروركم كلكم

وربنا يهديهم​*


----------



## مـلـحـد (20 سبتمبر 2010)

اتمنى ان يكون الخبر صحيحا و تطرد السعودية كل مسيحي اجنبي من بلادها 
لتطرد ايطاليا المليون مسلم و سنرى بالنهاية من سيكون الخاسر


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (20 سبتمبر 2010)

مـلـحـد قال:


> اتمنى ان يكون الخبر صحيحا و تطرد السعودية كل مسيحي اجنبي من بلادها
> لتطرد ايطاليا المليون مسلم و سنرى بالنهاية من سيكون الخاسر



سيكون الكل خاسر ، و الفائز الوحيد هو الشيطان الذي يحرك فيك حب الشر و العشوائية في الحياه ، و الذي يقودك كالغنم​


----------



## Alcrusader (20 سبتمبر 2010)

مـلـحـد قال:


> اتمنى ان يكون الخبر صحيحا و تطرد السعودية كل مسيحي اجنبي من بلادها
> لتطرد ايطاليا المليون مسلم و سنرى بالنهاية من سيكون الخاسر


*
يا رب تطرد السعودية كل العمال المسيحين فيها لكي تذهب البركة منها وتعود التخلف والأمية، ويرجعوا إلى ركب الجمال والحروب القبلية الجاهلية.*


----------



## jesuslove1j (20 سبتمبر 2010)

مهما كان
الله لا يترك نفسه بدون شاهد
ربنا موجود​


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (20 سبتمبر 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه​
> حلوه موضوع متفبركه ديه​
> ​
> صحيح عينهم فارغة
> ...


 
*بس انتى خرجتى برى الموضوع الصراحة معجبنيش الكلمة الاخيرة دية لان مش وجود الكنائس هى اللى بتكشف الدين*
*الاسلامى على حققتة ومعايا دليل هنا فى مصر عدى كام كنيسة*
*ولكن لو نظرتى الى احصائية السكان المصرين ستجدين نسبة*
*الداخلين فى الدين الاسلامى من المسحيين اكبر من الداخلين من*
*المسلمين فى الدين المسيحى فين تأثير الكنائس هنا ؟*
*انا اسف لكلامى بس حبيت اوضح ليكى نقطة فى مشاركتك *


----------



## tasoni queena (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*



بس انتى خرجتى برى الموضوع الصراحة معجبنيش الكلمة الاخيرة دية لان مش وجود الكنائس هى اللى بتكشف الدين
الاسلامى على حققتة ومعايا دليل هنا فى مصر عدى كام كنيسة
ولكن لو نظرتى الى احصائية السكان المصرين ستجدين نسبة
الداخلين فى الدين الاسلامى من المسحيين اكبر من الداخلين من
المسلمين فى الدين المسيحى فين تأثير الكنائس هنا ؟
انا اسف لكلامى بس حبيت اوضح ليكى نقطة فى مشاركتك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*توضيح لنقطة بس*

*مفيش حاجة تؤكد ان نسبة*

*الداخلين فى الدين الاسلامى من المسحيين *

*اكبر من الداخلين من المسلمين فى الدين المسيحى*

*لان اللى بيدخل فى الاسلام بيشهر*

*لكن المتنصرين مبيقدروش يشهروا ده*

*وده طبعا بسبب حد الردة فى الاسلام*​


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (20 سبتمبر 2010)

m a r e e n قال:


> _بينفزوا وصايا رسولهم الكريم ​_
> 
> _وبيقولوا لا اكراه فى الدين _​


 
*على فكرة انا مشفتش ولا حديث عن الرسول بيمنع حرية العبادة ولا بيمنع بناء الكنائس ياريت لو عندك حديث ابعتى*
*الرابط وكمان انا فى السيرة قرئت ان نصارى نجران جم للرسول المدينة واتكلموا معاة وعرض عليهم الاسلام ولم يوافقوا على*
*الدخول فية فلم يفعل معهم الرسول شيئ وبعدين جى وقت صلاتهم فطلبوا من الرسول ان يسمح لهم بالصلاة فضرب ستارة فى مسجدة وجعلهم يصلوا صلاتهم وراجعى السيرة وانتى تجدى ذلك فين التعصب هنا عند الرسول  وشكرا لحضرتك*


----------



## tasoni queena (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*



على فكرة انا مشفتش ولا حديث عن الرسول بيمنع حرية العبادة ولا بيمنع بناء الكنائس ياريت لو عندك حديث ابعتى
الرابط وكمان انا فى السيرة قرئت ان نصارى نجران جم للرسول المدينة واتكلموا معاة وعرض عليهم الاسلام ولم يوافقوا على
الدخول فية فلم يفعل معهم الرسول شيئ وبعدين جى وقت صلاتهم فطلبوا من الرسول ان يسمح لهم بالصلاة فضرب ستارة فى مسجدة وجعلهم يصلوا صلاتهم وراجعى السيرة وانتى تجدى ذلك فين التعصب هنا عند الرسول وشكرا لحضرتك

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
من بدل دينه فأقتلوه​​​​*​


----------



## أشرف الجمهودى (20 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *من بدل دينه فأقتلوه​*


 
*بس دة يخص المسلم اللى سايب الاسلام وتركة ملوش دعوة بالمسيحى اللى مولود مسيحى وكمان الرسول قيل لة فى القران*
*قل لهم لكم دينكم ولى دينى *


----------



## tasoni queena (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*



بس دة يخص المسلم اللى سايب الاسلام وتركة ملوش دعوة بالمسيحى اللى مولود مسيحى وكمان الرسول قيل لة فى القران
قل لهم لكم دينكم ولى دينى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
بص الحديث واضح ومحددش اذا كان للمسلم بس ولا لاء

زى ما قولت

فى مواضيع كتير مفتوحة فى الحوار الاسلامى ادخل واتحاور وهتعرف بنفسك

الموضوع كده هيتقفل لان ممنوع الحوارات هنا​ 
*


----------



## zezza (20 سبتمبر 2010)

خبر مستفز 
ربنا موجود ..قادر يدبر للخير


----------



## Alcrusader (20 سبتمبر 2010)

ادهم111 قال:


> *بس دة يخص المسلم اللى سايب الاسلام وتركة ملوش دعوة بالمسيحى اللى مولود مسيحى وكمان الرسول قيل لة فى القران*
> *قل لهم لكم دينكم ولى دينى *


*
يا عيوني هيدي الأية منسوخة بأية السيف...

هل تعرف شو يعني الناسخ والمنسوخ؟

إدخل إلى القسم الإسلامي لتعرف حقيقة الإسلام...

ربنا يباركك.*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 سبتمبر 2010)

*لو سمحتم يا جماعه

بلاش حوارات جانبيه​*


----------



## maryom (20 سبتمبر 2010)

يا رب السعودية بالفعل تطرد كل المسيحيين من ارضها حتى تطهر من الدنس الذي حل عليها بعد مادنسها الأمريكان والإنجليز منذ حرب الخليج حتى تعود السعودية كما كانت ارض الطهر


----------



## Alcrusader (20 سبتمبر 2010)

maryom قال:


> يا رب السعودية بالفعل تطرد كل المسيحيين من ارضها حتى تطهر من الدنس الذي حل عليها بعد مادنسها الأمريكان والإنجليز منذ حرب الخليج حتى تعود السعودية كما كانت ارض الطهر


*
طهارة شو؟
 ما هم الاميركين الذين  بنوا السعودية والمدينة المنورة.
فالمدينة كانت تملأها الفيضانات في كل عام، وكانت الكعبة تغرق بالمياه في كل عام إلى أن جاء الاميركين.
elso3dia كانت عبارة عن خيم، وحمير، وجمال، وكلاب،  وبدو، وبشر.


أنا صراحةً أؤيد طرد المسيحين لكي تعرف السعودية ماذا ستخسر... 
إنت مش عرفة لو لا أميركا وبريطانيا لكانت السعودية أشد تخلفاً من الناس التي تعيش في غابة أفريقيا.*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 سبتمبر 2010)

maryom قال:


> يا رب السعودية بالفعل تطرد كل المسيحيين من ارضها حتى تطهر من الدنس الذي حل عليها بعد مادنسها الأمريكان والإنجليز منذ حرب الخليج حتى تعود السعودية كما كانت ارض الطهر




*ربنا يشفي*​


----------

